# Combine for homesteaders



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I want!!!! This is almost like porn for folks that like machines. Imagin how much faster you could get all those dry beans put up if you had one of these.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We have real combines and yet I have always wanted one of those mini harvesters. They still make them for use on experimental plots and such but I have never tracked down a place to buy or a price.


----------

